#  > General Zone >  > Self Improvement >  >  >  PDMS! I can't cr@ck with the tutor??

## vatcpr

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]


*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
////
PLACE THE FILE *****-116SP47.EXE IN THE C:\AVEVA\PDMS11.6SP4 DIRECTORY
RUN THE *****. 
YOU WILL GET ERROR FOR DES.DLL CLICK OK AND CLICK NEXT
ALL FILES WILL *****ED. EXCEPT DES.DLL, ISS.DLL AND ISD.EXE

RUN ***** DES_DLLSP4.8 FOR *****ING DES.DLL
RUN ***** ISS_DL_SP4.8 FOR *****ING ISS.DLL

REPLACE ISD.EXE WITH THE ISD.EXE PROVIDED WITH THIS. 
=======

other tutor.

1. copy cra.exe and pdms116.crk to the directory you installing pdms11.6
2. double click cra.exe to run it in windows
3.cra.exe will switch to dos mode
4. in dos mode press RETURN key to continue
5. Press RETURN key to repley its ok until to the end
6. press ESC to back
7. press F10 to exit
8. enjoy !

NOTES:
 in DOS mode,mouse do not work in CRA.EXE,use RETURN
key instead

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
info@pdms.ir

====

I thinks Tutor have problems or too short! 

Help me!  I need for new job appllication! 

Please, If you know give me some advices! 
YM:shareit_frSee More: PDMS! I can't cr@ck with the tutor??

----------


## winger2james

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ////
> PLACE THE FILE *****-116SP47.EXE IN THE C:\AVEVA\PDMS11.6SP4 DIRECTORY
> ...



Sorry for checking this post so late, this being a different thread could not get attention. 
With the files provided by me, you do as I said & it will work.
For pdms.ir ***** to work, you need .net framework 2.0 
mouse will not work, you have to use function keys, 
F1, F2 and ---- F10 
I think F10 is for quit. 
F2 is for *****

----------


## technocrat

Thankyou very much

----------


## erick2006

Hi, I got following error message when I install sp 4.8:

System.AccessViolationException:Attempted to read or write protected memory. This is often an indication that other memory is corrupt.

at DLL_Init.Initialise<Boolean, Boolean, Boolean, SByte*>

at Aveva.PDMS.Utility.Startup.PDMS.Start<Boolean isGraphics, Boolean isBatch, Boolean isNoConsole, String logfile>

at AVEVA.PDMS.Presentation.Monitor.mon.Main<String[]Args>

:Fatal Error

Please help me

----------


## volkandal

erick2006 i have the same problem with this program, how did you fix it?

----------


## Supportall.4marine

This is PDMS 12: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Thanks

----------


## alwaw911

> This is PDMS 12: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> Thanks



Thx pal alot,...but i guess you should maybe post your kind link ELSEWHERE/on other threads (it's hardly visible here...no?)
And what's the Password to extract it plz (the RAR archive is protected) ??
Regards.

----------


## soloweber

please can you send the password for the rar file to my mail   soloweber@yahoo.com

----------


## eleraya

Hello, i have the same problem as eric2006, how to solve this problem? Thanks.

----------


## engsamer

where is the password???

----------


## gsplanji

pdms video training
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dhaval_power123

I cant install correctly PDMS 12 sp6 in window 7.
i dont know what is the problem ----- or window 7 itself?
please anyone help me to find out problem?
how am i run PDMS sp6 run in to the window 7?

Thanks in advance

----------


## smpt11

this link no longer valid. can you upload again please! thank
pdms video training


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: PDMS! I can't cr@ck with the tutor??

----------

